# Problem!!!! *all help urgently needed*



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have just picked up the Helmet discussed in my previous thread, and he has a severe vent (i think thats what it is called) (anus opening) *sorry to be so vulgar* problem. his rear end was caked with poo and it looks as though it has been that way for a couple days. I soaked him in some warm water and got the majority off, to reveal what looks like a very unhappy bottom. I am looking up everywhere i can on things that might cause boul errupution, and cures for it. he seem very under weight. the woman I picked him up from (who we all thank for caring about our little piji friend) said that he had stayed in the open card board box for most the time which was not a good sign. Any immediate help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well one thing I know you can do to kind of help prevent it from...sticking...again is take some scissors and trim down the feathers surrounding the vent (yes, you were right about that  ). Low weight...not moving around much....I'm guessing he appears to have diarrhea too? Like greenish-er than normal droppings? I think I read somewhere that vinegar can actually help with that, plus it is a natural antibiotic and helps clean out the system...and restores the essential acids pigeons need. I'm not entirely sure if it would help, but It's just a suggestion since most people normally have apple cider vinegar whether they have real meds for pidgies or not.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

Please read the link I have provided. I think it will help you proceed with the emergency care this poor bird needs right now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Gimpie,

Glad you have the pigeon .. please do read the thread Charis posted the link for. If you need some hands on help right now, I can try to reach Firstimer and/or Fallenweeble. They are both fairly close to you. Let me know.

It's good you got the vent area cleaned up. Now it's time for the bird to be warm, dry, and rehydrated. Is is drinking on its own or showing any interest in food?

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Baytril and Metronidazole, if you've got them. 15 milligrams of pure medicine per kilogram of bird on the Baytril and 200 milligrams of pure medicine per kilogram of bird on the Metronidazole. I'd start with that and maybe switch to a Trimethoprim/Sulfa combo down the line. Gotta' start somewhere, though. Do you have any of those medications? Or a 3-in-1 or 4-in-1?

Pidgey


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have given the pigeon a second bath and removed more of the massed poop. he seems to have perked up a bit. he was walking around and actually grooming him self a little. he ate some high premium parakeet seed i gave him. and i saw him poop once. it was chocolate brown and a little watery. he is not pooping as much as a pigeon should. could his messy back end possibly be caused by a poor diet? i read online that most cases like this are caused by internal problems and the poo comes out not in its normal consistancy causing it to stick to the feathers. Could ratted feathers have gotten in the way, and just piled up and then he just got some sort of infection? i have not been able to find an avian vet in my area so i want to see my other options first. i dont want it to be too late for him though. he was found on the ground and just picked up by by the lady. he still grunts and wing slaps me when i get near him so i know he is not human raised. So, for some one to just pick him up like that is no good sign. but he was eating and did poop once. i am very confused by this situation.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have not seen him drink anything yet. I have only had him a few hours now. He is warm inside a card board box in my room and no i do not have any medication but i am willing to buy them if i know where to get them. no problem in that. If local people could help i would be more than happy to have it. i was not the one who posted up the band number, but i am still hoping that we can find the owner and get this little guy home and well again.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's called a "catarrhal discharge". That means there there's some mucus (snot) that's sticking to the feathers in the back. The difficult thing to determine is whether it's coming from the actual intestines or from the oviduct if the bird's actually a female. Sometimes you see it in birds with Coccidiosis and they need an anti-coccidial medication like a Sulfa- drug (like Sulmet or Trimethoprim/Sulfa), Amprolium (like Corid) or Clazuril (Appertex).

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Of those drugs, Sulmet is fairly easy to get in a 16 ounce bottle from a feed store. Have anything like that around? That could help with a few of the possibilities, including Coccidiosis and possibly an Enteritis (inflammation in the intestines due to an infection).

So, it's a lost homer or other banded bird, huh? Fairly often, they don't do so well out on their own.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gimpie .. I just called Firstimer and she is PM'ing you .. please be sure to send her your phone # so she can try and help.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*This Bird Is A Helmet ..*

Just FYI everyone, this bird is an NPA AHA banded Helmet ..

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes i have a feed store pretty close actually. so Sulmet is what i should try? he is actually eating more than i expected by the way he was acting. i filled a small lid to a butter tub with seed and he has eaten about 1/2 now. He is actually a banded Helmet pigeon. i had a post on here about a lost bird of myn and a lady was in my area saying she found a banded pigeon she had taken home. my bird wasn't banded but she didn't know the first thing about pigeons so i offered to take it. i didn't know it was sick at the time.the band number is posted on my other thread, but i want to get it out there more places, i am just not sure where. I haven't scrubbed his bottom in fear that i would damage him more. should i just keep with setting him in a bucket and making the currents of the warm water wash away what i can or should i start clipping feathers and really scrub it out? it looks pretty bad. i don't want to post pictures on here because they are quite disturbing, but im not sure what i am dealing with exactly. I can get the Sulmet tomorrow, but i want to do as much as i can for him tonight before i have to go to work in the morning.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

hey everyone,
i am close to pasadena and i do have baytril on hand but none of the other medications mentioned. the ONLY place i know that treats birds during after-hours is ASEC on sepulveda in west los angeles. their number is 310-473-1561. the desk staff their are horrible and will tell you they don't "treat pigeons" but make them ask the doctors on staff if they will see the bird and they almost always will (they fixed up a chicken for me on thanksgiving day - and when i say fixed up i mean they did surgery on it they didn't cook it!!!). it isn't cheap but they are quite good. 
gimplielover you can email me at [email protected] if you want to talk to me but i know that firstimer is also getting in contact with you too and we are in close contact. 
f. weeble


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Gimpielover, 



For washing his little Butt, use the Bathroom Sink...put the Stopper in, and let it fill up three or four inches deep, and let it continue to run lightly ata trickle...'warm' Water, like Body Temperature...


Support him so he is in the Water but not anxious about sinking, and, with your free hand, as the old stuck-on poops soften, massage them off with your finger tips from all surrounding Feathers, with his Butt definitely in the Water...so the water carries the particles away.

As the Water in the Sink gets ughy/dirty, pull the Stopper and let it drain, then put the Stopper back in and let it fill up again...and keep on it.


This can take a little whie sometimes, and it can be stinky, but works very well...

Make sure to get all of it off...then blot him dry as you can with some Paper Towells and set him into a "Warm Cage"...and drape the Cage to exclude any passing Air or drafts...


Canker can do this, so if you are seeing any 'yellow' Urates, consider to treat for it...

Mucous or other dribbly adhering poos can start to build up on their vent Feathers, finally accumulating to where there is a huge build-up and preventing further eliminations...and far as I know, this kind of presentation would signal an illness of some kind, rather than a diet problem.

Possibly, just good nutrition from here, warmth, and definitely good hydration, might see it clear up...but, probably it is a problem or illness in the Intestines, or, something effecting the Liver, or both, anyway.


Good luck..!

Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gimpie,

Pictures would be very helpful even if they are not pleasant. 

I wouldn't "scrub" the vent area but would continue to try and clean it up including clipping the dirty feathers as was suggested by MaryOfExeter. You do need to stop, though, at some point as this bird has been through a lot of stress and needs to get dry, warm, and calm down. If it is eating, then that is a good sign. Just make sure it is drinking also.

You're in good hands with Fallenweeble and Firstimer willing to help. Please keep us posted.

I've gotta run for a bit and take care of a couple of urgent care intakes myself but will check back in a bit.

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Fallenweeble and I have talked to Lindsay and I will be going over to see the pigeon tomorrow early afternoon (around 1:00 pm) I told her IF anything happens during the night, not to hessitate in calling me so we can get this poor bird to a vet if needed.
Terry, I will be calling you tomorrow once I see it from my cell phone.
I’m taking me camera because Lindsay said she cant post pictures right now so I will take pictures and post it here tomorrow.
: )
Firstimer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much GimpieLover, Firstimer, and Fallenweeble .. I will sleep well tonight (I hope .. got a couple of new ducks in that aren't the most quiet of beings  )

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Their Vents can become inflamed and swollen from the Bacterial and Chemical irritants of stale poops being glogged and unable to be let out, and from the 'dam' in the feathers there, blocking things, and it can take a day or so for the Vent to resume a happy appearance again...

Of course, yes, never 'scrub'...only gently 'massage' off poops stuck to the area with your finger tips, while holding the Bird in tepid flowing Water...or even Saline if one suspoects extreme soreness underneath...


I get the dry heaves sometimes doing this..! Yeeeeeeees! - it can smell pretty bad sometimes when they have been clogged up a while...

But they definitely feel a lot better once it is done, and they can poop again finally...

No matter what else is going on, this in itself is a serious strain on them, when they can not eliminate because of an exterior blockage like that, so they WILL feel sick just from that alone, for a day or two or so for sure...let alone, whatever underlieing illness caused the trouble to occur in the first place...


Phil
l v


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

well as an update, the little Helmet has made it through the night. He got another warm bottom bath this morning and he is here with me at work. I am expecting J.C. to be visiting to help out. The bird has eaten a small amount this morning, but still no sign of him drinking any water. Sulmet is nowhere to be found. I called feed stored and bird stores, and have been told they either do not carry it, or medication like that, needs to come from an avian vet. So depending on how things go today, and what J.C. reccomends to me, that might be where this little guy is going. Any word from his owners?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> well as an update, the little Helmet has made it through the night. He got another warm bottom bath this morning and he is here with me at work. I am expecting J.C. to be visiting to help out. The bird has eaten a small amount this morning, but still no sign of him drinking any water. Sulmet is nowhere to be found. I called feed stored and bird stores, and have been told they either do not carry it, or medication like that, needs to come from an avian vet. So depending on how things go today, and what J.C. reccomends to me, that might be where this little guy is going. Any word from his owners?


Since you're in swanky Burbank, you might not have a Tractor Supply Company store near you  but if you do, they do carry this and other handy medications. Good sign that he/she made it through the night...wings and fingers Xd out here!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, this is terrible. You can't let him stay 'pasted' is what they call it in chickens, in poultry that can be a fatal situation. But you don't want to upset him, so this is a delicate situation. Chicken sites advise clipping the vent feathers after setting the bird in a shallow sink of warm water to loosen, hopefully not getting the whole bird wet. Since pigeons normally bathe and preen themselves this shouldn't be too traumatic for the little guy. Other than the fact that a complete stranger would be doing it. I would find that traumatic.  
Perhaps if you present a pan of water he will hop in by himself, instinctively wanting to bathe?

Nevermind, glad to see he is clean. The things we do for animals.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

he doesn't have too much energy so i have been just filling up a bowl with warm water and holding his bottom over it and swishing water around it. I have not been getting the rest of him wet. With how cold it has been lately and he has spent the past few days outside, i made sure he wasn't wet and cold. and he slept in my room so no more cold outside for him.  i hope he recovers well. hes a beautiful little guy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Gimpie. I'm glad the bird made it through the night. I haven't yet checked to see if there has been a response from the NPA regarding the purchaser of the band. I'll have a look as soon as I get through the new posts here on P-T. Though it isn't Sulmet, Firstimer found a pet store in the area that carried MarvelAid .. unless my memory fails me, MarvelAid is a sulfa based product.

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I had been going by one of Pidgey's posts. 

"Of those drugs, Sulmet is fairly easy to get in a 16 ounce bottle from a feed store. Have anything like that around? That could help with a few of the possibilities, including Coccidiosis and possibly an Enteritis (inflammation in the intestines due to an infection)."
So i need to be looking for marvleaid? i


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

GimpieLover said:


> he doesn't have too much energy so i have been just filling up a bowl with warm water and holding his bottom over it and swishing water around it. I have not been getting the rest of him wet. With how cold it has been lately and he has spent the past few days outside, i made sure he wasn't wet and cold. and he slept in my room so no more cold outside for him.  i hope he recovers well. hes a beautiful little guy.



Hi GimpieLover, 


I can not tell if you had seen my Posts to you so far...let me know?


You can go to any Drug Store and get an electric Heating Pad for like 10 bucks, or, most any Thrift ( used things ) Store and get one for a buck or two.

Might be a good idea if you are in a colder region or if it is cold indoors there.


Happy to supply more info on how to use it and set things up, if you want...


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

No word from the American Helmet Association yet regarding the band.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Marvelaid, kinda' like Koolaid, huh? Here's the (somewhat undetailed) product info:

http://www.pet-expo.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=EID304

Yeah, it's a Sulfa. No need to worry about mixing it as it's already done for you--you just give it as the sole source of water. As long as the bird's not over or under-drinking, you're fine.

Pidgey


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have not seen the bird drink anything yet.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Could I get this stuff and use an eye dropper to force fluids down her? and just keep up with the baths to keep it clear? would a sea salt bath or some dial soap help to clean her up? cus she is still pretty dirty down there. That medication i know i could get.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you tried sticking the bird's beak in the water? If they are very thirsty, normally they start drinking when you do this. I'd try that before I'd go use an eye dropper (which yes, you can use but be careful. you don't want the bird getting too much and it going down the wrong way  )


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sure, get the stuff and quick. It's better to have the stuff in hand first and then worry about how you're going to get it down them. If they do aspirate a little water with antibiotics in it, it's not as bad as if it were formula, not by a long shot. They usually just cough a little bit.

Pidgey


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, I have not heard any word from J.C. and she never showed up. Hope she is ok. I am just going to go get that medication and do what i can. ill post pictures up in about an hour.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Gimpie,

Sorry you haven't heard from Firstimer .. I'm sure she got tied up.

There is a pet store somewhere there in the Burbank/Van Nuys area that carries Marvel Aid. There is also a pigeon supply place in Sun Valley (or nearby) that might have Sulmet .. can't recall the name of it to save my soul right now .. I'll have a look on 911 Pigeon Alert where I know I saw the reference.

It would be fine to syringe some Marvel Aid if you can get it. 

I would just keep the vent area clear with warm water .. wouldn't do any soap or anything else just yet .. the discoloration isn't doing any harm .. a clogged vent is harmful.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's The Place In Sun Valley ..*

HENCO PET SUPPLY, SUN VALLEY CA, 818-767-5273

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I got the marvel aid and eye-dropped a few dropper fulls of the fluid in to the bird (any ideas on a temporary name we could just use to make it easier than saying he/she/bird? all the time ? ) and gave the bird a bath. She seems pretty stable. When i first got her, she would just stand there and let you pick her up. now when i set on the floor to walk around a bit, she is runnign away from me when i go to try and grab her. I let her strut around my office a little today and she seemed to be more perky. She is eating, but still no sign of her drinking on her own. I am not too sure how much of the medication to be giving her because the directions say to replace their normal water with the medication. nothing about using it as a dosed treatment. I am going to take her to work again tomarrow to keep an eye on her and contuine with the medication.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

hi gl,
i went to kahoots (in chatsworth on mason ave.) today and picked up a large bottle of sulmet for $9.95. you can call me tomorrow and i will bring some to you if you want it. 
terry, what is the best way to give sulmet in terms of administration, amount, times a day, etc.?
f. weeble (jayna - we spoke last night)


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

GimpieLover said:


> I got the marvel aid and eye-dropped a few dropper fulls of the fluid in to the bird
> * (*any ideas on a temporary name we could just use to make it easier than saying he/she/bird? all the time *? ) and gave the bird a bath.
> 
> ** *She seems pretty stable. When i first got her, she would just stand there and let you pick her up. now when i set on the floor to walk around a bit, she is runnign away from me when i go to try and grab her*.
> ...


* *Noel* comes to mind. 

** The fact she has more energy is a wonderful sign.  
And *you* are doing a wonderful job of caring for her.  

*** If her droppings contain any white, then she's drinking some. 

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The typical water consumption is going to be in the neighborhood of 5 to 8% of their weight per day, depending on a lot of different conditions. One of the things we see is that some birds get extremely good at water reclamation due to privation. That means that they recover the water from the urine in their lower intestines (it's an interesting process) and so don't need as much.

Anyhow, assuming that you should give the bird the lower figure (the 5%), it'd work out something like this:

Let's say the bird's about 250 to 300 grams in weight. 5% of that would be from 12.5 milliliters to 15 milliliters of water per day. They do actually get some from the feed itself, but the figures that I've seen were in the 12% of the total daily requirement ballpark. If it were me, I'd try to get at least 10 milliliters of that stuff in the bird per day up to about 15. If you give it by tube or dropper and get it all in, then I wouldn't leave any other water around for her to drink. Otherwise, you'd just do like the instruction say and give her that in her water bowl as the only water she's got access to. As it evaporates, the medicine probably stays in and concentrates down.

Pidgey


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Noel....i like it


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

fallenweeble said:


> terry, what is the best way to give sulmet in terms of administration, amount, times a day, etc.?
> f. weeble


I believe the Sulmet is mixed with water and given as the sole source of drinking water similar to the Marvel Aid. One of the pigeon sites had the mixture as 1 to 1.5 tablespoons of Sulmet to 1 gallon of water. If the bird is drinking on its on, then that should be all that is needed. Otherwise syringe the solution to the bird as per Pidgey's post.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This bird has now been delivered to my care. Many thanks to all the parties involved in rescuing this bird and especially to Firstimer for driving it down to me tonight. Folks that drive is about 70 miles or more one way ..

The vent of the bird was again poop clogged to some extent on arrival. That was easily removed as the poop was still soft. A gentle palpation of the lower abdomen produced a couple of worms.

Bird has been given a Mediworm tablet (see JEDDS for info) and put to bed for the night.

It's a very gorgeous little Helmet, and I will post an update tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

terry - you rock.

f. weeble


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Everyone ( well, except for me, ) here is on a "wormer" presently...just for good measure...

I have not SEEN any Worms, and, if all goes well, no one will have any...

I am seeing a lot more 'energy' with the indoor 'flock', so...might be doing some good!


Huh, I wonder if I should be chugging the stuff too???


Good going Terry! Good going GimpyLover! Good going firstimer!


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Thank You Terry, It was so nice to see you again, and I will sleep tonight knowing “Ventura” is safe and warm and with you now. 
Fallenweeble as always...YOU RULE!
Night Ventura! I’m praying for ya ; )
Firstimer


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO glad to hear "Ventura" is under Terry's care, thank you for helping this needy bird and making the long drive to her place.

Helmets are VERY HYPER by nature, and I'm sure "Ventura" is feeling better without the worms.


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

Any updates? 

B. 

<-- Liked "Noel" for a name better than "Ventura"...then again, due to her problems I guess "VENTura" would be appropriate!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow this little guy has gotten passed around. I am very happy to hear that the bird is in Terry's care. I would love to know how now called Ventura is doing. Any updates would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ventura is still here with me. He (I think) definitely had worms and something else going on. He has been wormed and has another day of Tony's Treasure (multi purpose medication) to take for the whatever else was wrong. 

The owner of the bird has been located but due to the holidays, he and I are playing e-mail and phone tag. I'll keep everyone updated about Ventura.

The dirty vent/runny poop problem has resolved, and Ventura seems alert and comfortable. He does not eat or drink as much as I would like, so I am tube feeding him twice a day. 

I took some pictures yesterday, but they all turned out poorly including the ones of Ventura. I may try again tomorrow or just go ahead and post the ones from yesterday later.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Tony's Treasure ..*

I had a PM from a member asking about the Tony's Treasure multi purpose medicine that is available from JEDDS and other pigeon supply houses.

I've only had Tony's Treasure for a short time so don't have a lot of experience with how effective it is or isn't. The first bird I used it on came around quickly. So, it's too soon for me to say if the product really works or not.

I would always prefer to know exactly what is wrong with a bird and treat for that problem specifically, but it is rarely practical or possible for this scenario to be realistic. 

The MediWorm I used seems to have eradicated the worms, and I will give another tablet at the 14 day mark. The MediWorm contains 20mg Pyrantel Pamoate and 5 mg Praziquantel per tablet.

The Tony's Treasure does not list the "ingredients" on the label .. only that it contains an antibiotic, an antiprotozoal, and an anticoccidial per 150 mg tablet. I'll try to research what's actually in the product a bit more later .. got to make a run to the drug store for some human meds in the next couple of minutes.

I also have MedPet 4 in 1 which contains 15 mg Furaltadone and 5 mg Ronidazole per tablet as well as all the "single" drugs that we commonly use. I was/am hoping that the multi purpose will do the trick and that I won't have to be giving several kinds of drugs for different problems separately.

Terry


----------



## Catperson (Dec 16, 2007)

*How is Ventura doing??*

Hi-- I'm the Catperson who found "Ventura" standing around in Burbank. I'd like to sign off this forum, but the suspense is _killing_ me... how's the little guy doing?? Did he survive?? Has the real owner surfaced???


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it might be awhile before Terry sees this and gives you a report, so if you've got your profile set up to accept emails, I'm sure Terry would email you with notification of when she updates this thread per your request.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Ventura Update*

Ventura seems to be doing fine. He just doesn't eat and drink in the quantities that I am used to. The worms have been eradicated and the course of the multi purpose med was completed. 

I had one e-mail from the owner of the bird and then nothing .. nada .. I'll try him again after the holidays are over, but it doesn't appear that he is particularly interested or anxious to have the bird back, but we will see. Ventura has a home here if that's how things work out.

I'll e-mail Catperson so she knows the current status.

Terry


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Just read this whole thread and was thinking worms the whole time. 
Ha! lol 

I was also thinking for Gimp to just put a little neosporin with lanacaine on his vent to aid the healing process. The worms excrement was what was irritating the vent to the extent it probably became infected. Nasty critters.

Hows he doing now Terry?

v99


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

velo99 said:


> Just read this whole thread and was thinking worms the whole time.
> Ha! lol
> 
> I was also thinking for Gimp to just put a little neosporin with lanacaine on his vent to aid the healing process. The worms excrement was what was irritating the vent to the extent it probably became infected. Nasty critters.
> ...


Thanks for the neosporin with pain relief tip .. hadn't thought of that!

Ventura seems to be fine now. He is not too keen on human attention and is quite a little grunter and wing whacker, and that is perfectly fine  

Terry


----------



## Catperson (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for the update and for taking in the little guy. I'm glad he's doing well now. Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Thank-You Terry


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

i second that . . . thank you terry.
now, when should we bring you more birds? he he he.
jonathan and bunny are ready to come down to ya whenever . . .

f. weeble


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

One of my indian fantails had this problem before......when he was sick I fed him with hand feeding food.....this helped him to be hydrated at the sametime he was eating. 


now he is doing well and gaining weight. Try this that helped my pigeon and could help yours.

Use baseline in the affected area....it will help him in case that making poop hurt him a little bit.

My english is not so good but hope you can undestand


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

fallenweeble said:


> i second that . . . thank you terry.
> now, when should we bring you more birds? he he he.
> jonathan and bunny are ready to come down to ya whenever . . .
> 
> f. weeble


Whenever it works for you!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

luisrolon said:


> One of my indian fantails had this problem before......when he was sick I fed him with hand feeding food.....this helped him to be hydrated at the sametime he was eating.
> 
> 
> now he is doing well and gaining weight. Try this that helped my pigeon and could help yours.
> ...


Thanks, Luis! I did tube feed Ventura when I thought he wasn't eating enough on his own. He seems to be doing fine now. Once the worms were taken care of his vent area cleared/cleaned up quickly with no need to lubricate the area.

Terry


----------

